# Sway Control?



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We need some input on sway control. We have a 1997 F-250 Lariat package, purchased our 25rss last October. The dealer said that with our truck, sway control wasn't really necessary. Yet when reading the various posts about it, we are starting to wonder. 
There are those of you who have more knowledge/experience with this issue. Can you help us out? Is it really something we should consider?

Thank you
Rita


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm sure you'll get great feedback on this. I am still new to camping but think about it like this. Even if you only "need" it rarely or even just once, it would be very worth the few hundred spent on it (unless a Hensley and then it would be worth the few thousand spent














).


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

It's such an easy thing to put on a sway bar. It fits right on your hitch. Now I'll tell you that I have a 23 rs on a aC2500 and never have issues. But, it only takes once. Get a sway bar and put it on. Not neccessary around town. On the road thught, use one. It's better than saying, "I should have".


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Kjp had a horrifying story a year or so ago, and I think they were using a sway hitch! I think Kevin's deal was wind. He was pulling with an Explorer, (short wheelbase).

When those 18 wheelers go around you on the interstate and that Outback starts rockin', you'll wish you had a sway control. Especially if you have a long camper.

It's cheap enough, getcha one.

One thread here.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Lady Di,

You absolutely want to get a good sway control. Assume you already have a weight distributing hitch. If you have a Reese hitch, get their Dual Cam sway control. If you bought an Equil-i-zer, you already have sway control. If you have another brand of hitch, get at least one friction sway control. Two would be better.

By all accounts, you do NOT want to experience uncontrollable sway. Good sway control equipment prevents it from happening.

Bill


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh yes, make sure you have sway control...all you need is a big rig passing you on a windy day and .....


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

When Grunt0311 gets back on the forum, I'm sure he'll have a strong opinion on this topic after towing the Outback with his F-350 over the Mackinac Bridge on his return trip from MI's Upper Peninsula in a snow storm with high winds. I'm with shake1969. It's better to be safe than sorry. I remember Kjp's experience and it was frightening. I experienced somewhat high winds while towing last fall and I don't even want to tow even once more with my TV. It's always best to err on the side of caution. Good luck!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Like others have said, I too would RECOMMEND a sway control. I consider it insurance. You only need it when something goes wrong. There are people on this forum that tow without one, and that is a choice they have made.

You asking this question shows that you want to get as much info as possible, and then make an informed, educated decision.

If you decide to get one, then I would recommend staying away from a friction bar sway control. They work, but only for so long, you will find that you will be replacing them every so often. Most will say on the box not to use a single bar on trailers over 24' in length.

The Reese Dual Cam is a nice unit, that properly set up, will provide you with many years of trouble free towing. ($150-$190 if you already have the WD Hitch)

The Equal-i-zer is also a nice unit, that will also provide you with many years of trouble free towing, again assuming it is properly set up. It is a WD hitch, with intergral sway control. ($399+)

The Pullrite ($1700-$2000) and the Hensley Arrow ($2800-$3000) are both beautiful hitches, and guarantee to prevent sway from ever occuring.

Good luck in your education, and decision making.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Simply yes, for the truck or bus that blew by you doing 80 and you were doing 60.

See Tim s suggestions above









John


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Nope. I haven't had it with either truck pulling my 28BHS and most of my trips are long and involve interstates. If the setup is done correctly you won't need it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Couldn't have said it any better than Tim has just said
I'm using the friction bar now(haven't had any problems with it)
But want to upgrade it to the Dual Cams this year

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a 23RS and can tell a significant difference when i tow with the bars and without....

I would certainly look at getting a good set of Reese WD w/ Duel Sway .. worth every cent...


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Iâ€™ve been pulling our 30RLS for a few months without sway control and never had a problem even in some high cross winds. I thought with the over capacity of my TV and long wheel base everything would be okay. After reading several stories about people loosing control of their trailers and even seeing one trailer lost on the interstate I bought a Reese dual cam anti sway kit for my hitch this winter to install before our first trip this year. I consider it an investment in the safety of my family and for my peace of mind.

Best of luck,

Steve


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Guys and Guyettes, I still have a new in the box High performance dual cam sway control for sale. $150.00 shipped to your door. Contact me if interested.
Ben


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Unless you have a dually (dual rear wheels), get some kind of sway control. It is worth the piece of mind!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rita,

I would say - absolutely, Yes!

To those that are 'just fine' towing without sway control, I would ask when is the last time you needed your seatbelt? You can drive around all day, and never need to belt up. Does that mean you shouldn't? That it is a waste of time?

All it takes is once... with seatbelts...and with sway control!

Be safe.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Morrowmd said:


> Unless you have a dually (dual rear wheels), get some kind of sway control. It is worth the piece of mind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do now but I am keeping my Dual Cam









John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

BenandTina said:


> Hi Guys and Guyettes, I still have a new in the box High performance dual cam sway control for sale. $150.00 shipped to your door. Contact me if interested.
> Ben
> [snapback]85271[/snapback]​


What kind?

Rita


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Sway control is kind of like a haircut: If you think you might need it, you probably do.
Kevin P.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> BenandTina said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys and Guyettes, I still have a new in the box High performance dual cam sway control for sale. $150.00 shipped to your door. Contact me if interested.
> ...


Rita,

Ben and Tina will probably reply, but if not I'm sure their sway control is a Reese High Performance Dual Cam. Here is a link so you can see it and get a better understanding of its function. http://www.etrailer.com/Merchant2/merchant...ategory_Code=SC
Be aware that the above work with Reese "integrated" spring bars. I don't think they will work with other brands of WD hitches.

But there is a Reese dual cam sway control that will work with other brands. See this link for information: http://www.etrailer.com/Merchant2/merchant...ategory_Code=SC

Bill


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

[But there is a Reese dual cam sway control that will work with other brands. See this link for information: http://www.etrailer.com/Merchant2/merchant...ategory_Code=SC

Bill
[snapback]85389[/snapback]​[/quote]

4-1/2" from the end of the spring bars must not exceed 1-1/2" in width or 5/8" in thickness for cam adapter to work.

This is what kept them from working on my Husky bars just make sure you check this before you order. I would agree I would get some kind of sway control.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If the money isn't the issue, I would highly recommend it.








"An ounce of prevention"


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your input. It looks like we have an equalizer hitch in our imediate future, since we do not have WD either.

We like to be safe.

Rita


----------

